# Another frustrating dog fighting story...



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

17 people arrested in Phila. raids on dog-fighting ring - Philly.com


What gets me the most is this:



> Coleman pleaded guilty in 2001 to animal cruelty and was sentenced to five years' probation. At the same time, he pleaded guilty to drug dealing and was sentenced to one to five years in prison.


1-5 years prison time for drug dealing, yet beating an animal only gets him 5 years probation... Look how much good it did! There NEEDS to be HARSHER punishments for animal cruelty! These slap on the wrist sentences are doing NOTHING but making these men hungry for more! They think "I got away with it," and the adrenaline rush causes them to do it again!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

It is far to lenient but at the same time prisons are full and they are going to let the lesser go  They could make room if they put lifers down though IMO.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Iit crazy! I am sure people in Craiglist think I am a weirdo, because every time that they post a big dog for free looking for a home, I write back to them saying, if they don't think a lot of these dogs are used to train the Fighter Dogs. Some of them, not even respond back to me. It all is very sad.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

There was a guy in BC who killed 100 of his sled dogs, and once it was found out how weak animal cruelty legislation was people complained.

Animals Petition: Save the Sled Dog: Reform British Columbia's Anti-Cruelty to Animals Law | Change.org

Now the government has pledged to follow every recommendation from a task force set up to change the laws.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Boxers&Pom's Mom said:


> Iit crazy! I am sure people in Craiglist think I am a weirdo, because every time that they post a big dog for free looking for a home, I write back to them saying, if they don't think a lot of these dogs are used to train the Fighter Dogs. Some of them, not even respond back to me. It all is very sad.


I've done the same thing after i saw some bullies on there, i've started emailing the links to people in recycle-abullterrierescue so they can get them before people use them for bait dogs 
http://www.recycla-bullterrierrescue.org/brians-song.html is one of the reason i do so.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Tobi said:


> It is far to lenient but at the same time prisons are full and they are going to let the lesser go  They could make room if they put lifers down though IMO.


"Lessers?"

To me, people who abuse, kill Dogs are at the top of MY food chain in terms of who'd I give the harshest punishment. 

I see zero difference in the value of a Dogs life vs. a humans.

In FACT, depending on the human, I don't want to say which way I'd lean.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

kevin bradley said:


> "Lessers?"
> 
> To me, people who abuse, kill Dogs are at the top of MY food chain in terms of who'd I give the harshest punishment.
> 
> ...


Well unfortunately in the eyes of the law it is "lesser" it will ultimately come down to being a matter of opinion.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Tobi said:


> It is far to lenient but at the same time prisons are full and they are going to let the lesser go  They could make room if they put lifers down though IMO.


I agree, they could also include child molesters, in my eyes there is NO excuse for it.I will say the age is a question, any way I like to call it culling the herd.And our herd needs culled.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

What ever happened to hanging for your crimes? D: I mean, yeah, we don't need to "cull" for the itsy bitsy reasons like we did back then, but...for cold-blooded murder, child molesters?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

kevin bradley said:


> "Lessers?"
> 
> To me, people who abuse, kill Dogs are at the top of MY food chain in terms of who'd I give the harshest punishment.
> 
> ...


My friend at work (who doesn't have pet nor does he like any kind of pet) asked me if I had to run over an old grannie or a dog which would I choose? I said it depended on the grannie. Just because you are old, doesn't mean you are nice.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

We need more judges like Judge Mike Peters in Harris County. He gets it. This is old, but I always think of this guy whenever I hear of people getting yet another slap on the wrist for animal cruelty. And I know it makes us mad...livid, but do know, some judges out there have a clue. Let's get more like him voted in:

Bread/water sentence for horse neglect - US news - Weird news - msnbc.com

That's just classic, right there.


----------

